

I'm an Impostor and That's Okay - turtleofdeath
http://scottmw.com/402/im-impostor-thats-okay/

======
beebs93
"The trade-off is that I feel a ball of anxiety sitting somewhere in my brain
— the knowledge that I have so much to learn today, which doesn’t include all
the things I missed yesterday or will miss tomorrow. There’s just too much.
I’m just one man."

As a fellow Impostor Syndrome sufferer, this point resonated the most with me.
Once you realize you cannot do it all, I think you improve more over time than
you would frantically trying to digest everything as it comes in real-time.

I love Fight Club so I'm gonna squeeze this square quote into a round
discussion: "It's only after we've lost everything that we are free to do
anything".

